# how would you ask some one out



## leetcakes (Feb 1, 2008)

Valentines is coming up, how would you ask your special someone out? 

(asking for advice in disguise)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 1, 2008)

use my line 

"hey baby wanna get a bucket of chicken and get busy?"


----------



## Taras (Feb 1, 2008)

In her native language (which if you're smart isn't English) because Western women are trouble.


----------



## asuri (Feb 1, 2008)

itd save you the embarrassment if you know she/he likes you first of all. then ask to go to some restaurant/movie. or u could get one of his/her friends to help u ask. other than that i say u got about 30% chance if you just ask. but i think a time when noone else is near when you're alone but no stalking to find the time


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 1, 2008)

or try this corner her up against a wall and just   "whip it out" if you know what i mean


----------



## blindr (Feb 1, 2008)

show them your penis


----------



## leetcakes (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks for the advices o_o
keep em coming


----------



## RiotShooter (Feb 1, 2008)

just go up to her when u have a moment and none of her friends are around and ask her.  its not all that hard if u know they like u.


----------



## BushMyster (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(leetcakes @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> thanks for the advices o_o
> keep em coming


----------



## test84 (Feb 1, 2008)

forget about it.
come to GBAtemp.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 1, 2008)

If her name ends in .bmp, don't bother with that fat whore, find someone nicer.
If her name ends with .jpg, make sure shes not wrinkly everywhere.

Your best bet would be to ask out a .png. Good luck!


----------



## amptor (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(leetcakes @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> Valentines is coming up, how would you ask your special someone out?
> 
> (asking for advice in disguise)



pretty much go with the flow... if you feel like just asking the question, then it is the right time to ask and just ask.  otherwise if you feel that you need to have something more clever, which is perfectly fine, ask her what she's up to and if she'd like to go to some event such as your friends are having a party or you want to go see a certain movie.. usually those situations work best if they are pre planned in your mind or with your friends.

from past experience, when just straight out asking... it feels fine if she says no... what is bad is when they go around the subject and lead you astray..it's kinda random depending on how the girl handles things.. I have a great deal more respect for a girl who says no than one that is like 'oh but ummm i have this cousin of mine' or etc..

I think it may depend on where you are from what approach works best.  Where I live, just asking the question doesn't seem to work unless you have been long time friends I assume.


----------



## 2dere (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> If her name ends in .bmp, don't bother with that fat whore, find someone nicer.
> If her name ends with .jpg, make sure shes not wrinkly everywhere.
> 
> Your best bet would be to ask out a .png. Good luck!



Agreed. I'm not kinky enough to go with a .bmp but my first two were .jps and now I'd recommend .pngs


----------



## usmagen (Feb 1, 2008)

sing her some rick astley


----------



## Opium (Feb 1, 2008)

walk up to her and ask her?

"I was wondering if you'd like to go out with me on valentine's day, I know this lovely little restaurant......" etc etc.


----------



## leetcakes (Feb 1, 2008)

lol linki, what about a .swf?


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 1, 2008)

Use Orc's line: _"When you touch yourself at night, you also touch my heart."_


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 1, 2008)

I hear .swf are likely to have ADHD, especially the flashy ones you see on MySpace.


----------



## leetcakes (Feb 1, 2008)

lol linki

noone is coming?


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(RiotShooter @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> just go up to her when u have a moment and none of her friends are around and ask her.Â its not all that hard if u know they like u.


I've used that. No avail. But it does seem like it would work. She just didn't like me was all. A big amount of it is having the balls to ask just ask her "Would you like to go out with me?" or "Do you wanna be my gf?"

...Be careful. When girls talk, i swear to god its like a swarm of locusts. Somehow her entire group of friends (can go into the hundreds of people in the cases of small schools) will find out that you like her within the next ten minutes. (For up to a hundred, it takes one whole class period. Tops. Honestly.)

Then again, i'm 16 and i've never had a gf. I've only asked out one girl, and i want to now again (a different girl) but i kno she doesn't like me. any ideas of how i can take her off her feet? (or however that cliche goes?) When is valentine's, btw?


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 1, 2008)

I asked out a .gif once.. she was kinda repetitive.. :/


----------



## leetcakes (Feb 1, 2008)

valentine day is on feb 14


----------



## User200 (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> Use Orc's line: _"When you touch yourself at night, you also touch my heart."_




Thats a good one.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> any ideas of how i can take her off her feet?


don't give a present out of the blue.

start talking to her daily and eventually if she likes you, or seems too, ask her out.


----------



## Westside (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> I hear .swf are likely to have ADHD, especially the flashy ones you see on MySpace.


Well, Jessica Alba was kinda a trap...

On topic, you don't have to ask her out if her name is "Right Hand" or "Palmela Handerson".


----------



## Orc (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(blindr @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> show them your penis
> 
> You know what's better?
> SHOW THEM YOUR VAGINA
> (It always works. Trust me.)


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 1, 2008)

Just do it.  And don't s-s-s-t-stut-stut-stutter too badly.


----------



## Orc (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(RiotShooter @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > just go up to her when u have a moment and none of her friends are around and ask her.  its not all that hard if u know they like u.
> ...


I advise you do the opposite, either go to her when she's with her friends or go there to her friends when she leaves for awhile. Talk to her friends, if you win her friends, you win her aswell. You get her friend's approval.

Talking to her while none of her friends are there just shows your intent or maybe desperation which is kinda threatening to women. You don't want to project that.
Women have this trigger to "not be a slut" and even if they like you, they will reject you if they feel this "threat". If you talk to her while she's in a group (get everyone's attention, be interesting, even to the guys) she will not feel this initial threat and will warm you up to her.

I also said to talk to her friends while she is away; you can win her friends while she is away, when she gets back (from the loo or something) you'll get the most attention out of her.


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 1, 2008)

Never thought of that, but that's so true--especially the part about the "not be a slut" trigger.

I suggest Orc's approach since i've never been successful. I'm 0-1 now. :S


----------



## leetcakes (Feb 1, 2008)

going to sleep now, hoping this thread dont die yet
entertaining and gain knowledge


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey, OP i got a question: how old are you and how old is the girl in question? (Curious. Also to see around what works on what-age girls... at least for the most part. See, what sucks is that i need to break everything down into a science. But science is based on logic, and girls aren't always what you'd call "logical"... especially on their period (which most are nice enough to tell me is so i kno when to stay away from them)


----------



## Orc (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> Use Orc's line: _"When you touch yourself at night, you also touch my heart."_
> 
> Oh! >_< I just noticed I've been quoted on this.
> 
> ...


But at least you are still motivated to approach and ask girls out. Stick to a mentality that if you get rejected, you did something wrong and think about what it was. Learn from your experiences. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Earn XP, Level up in life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't directly ask someone on a date. Get her interest, through a conversation or something (if you have mutual friends, having them build you up works wonders if they know how to hehehe). Also: Be interesting but be genuine, don't look desperate. Don't make it a one-way conversation, involve her by asking questions. (but don't force her into a conversation just by asking questions, that's being desperate lol.)

To properly help OP, you need to tell us how you know the girl (or how she doesn't know you lol), age, situation, etc. Give us the details and I'm sure people around here will help. 

A lot of people here have come for love advice. Even Linkiboy. (True Story)


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 1, 2008)

And i guess me, now. Though at this point its kinda hard for me to not be desperate *ashamed* I've asked my friends for help since freshman year (i'm a junior now) (high school)


----------



## RiotShooter (Feb 1, 2008)

well talking to your friends about it isnt bad. but u need to get the balls eventually to do things for yourself.


----------



## Anakir (Feb 1, 2008)

Give'er this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link doesn't seem to work properly for the video, so here's a direct link.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EE79V1xBK3I


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 1, 2008)

above video "not available in my country" O.o


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 1, 2008)

it was justin timberlake's dick in a box.
but, on a more serious note,
don't you think it's a little crazy for a first date on valentine's day?


----------



## omatic (Feb 1, 2008)

Project confidence, and say "Hey, got any plans for [insert day here]?"

You don't really have to listen to her response, but when she stops talking say "Well I was wondering if you wanted to go out to [insert place here] with me."


----------



## Orc (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> it was justin timberlake's dick in a box.
> but, on a more serious note,
> don't you think it's a little crazy for a first date on valentine's day?
> 
> ...


30% is not good.
If you talk to her while she's with her friends, she (and her friends) will warm up to you, meaning there will be no "threat".
Once they are comfortable you can easily ask them "if you could borrow their friend for a while" then you do your lines.
Maybe try BoneMonkey's... (DON'T)


----------



## moozxy (Feb 1, 2008)

If all else fails, stalk her.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> how would you ask some one out?



Just do it. If I got a dollar for everyone who worried endlessly about HOW to ask someone out but in the end never did, I'd be drinking alcoholic pineapplejuice poured to be by a handsome tanned man in a thong on a beach in Hawaii. Seriously. Just do it.


----------



## puff1983 (Feb 1, 2008)

Girls?  What guild are they in?  How much HP/MP do they have?  Very intresting stuff guys, I would also like to know more about these "girls".


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 1, 2008)

Slap her in the jaw, and say "Hoe, Go out with me!"...   JK!

you can ask her nicely if she would like to go out?


----------



## Anakir (Feb 1, 2008)

lol I'll have a serious post. 

From experience.. you gotta start small. Just a chat a bit. As the days develop, chat a bit more. Don't make it too obvious yet, but put in little hints that you like her. Not stuff like "guess who I like?" etc, but more like show her that you want to talk to her more and get to know her more.

One important thing is humour. A girl likes it when she can laugh in front of a person from the silly things a guy says.

Confess in a special way too when you plan to. This will make it hard to say no.

Well, that's from my experience. The things I've done worked all the time so far for me.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 1, 2008)

I really need all of your opinion on something.I've known this girl for two years now, well, she's an online friend. She's unlike another person I've ever met. During this time, I’ve had many girlfriends, and I guess you can say I was a bit of what you'd call a "badboy".There was one point in my life where I was just sick and tired of everyone and everything. This girl was always there for me,She always helped me through the toughest of times, I was even once on the verge of killing my self, and she helped me through this. Whenever I needed a friend, she was there for me, a shoulder to cry on, she was my shoulder, and I must admit though, that at times I treated her rather badly, but for that now all I can say is I'm sorry. 

This girl's name is Joanne. She stuck with me through good and Bad, and happy and sad. She always encouraged me in whatever I wanted. No one quite understood me like her. There's just something about her that I could never find in anyone else. Now, here's something funny,I don't know what she looks like, what she sounds like, but to me this doesn't matter. When ever I've had a girlfriend, I admit, I would ignore Joanne.I would pretend like she doesn't even exist, but still, she was there for me. There was this girl who claimed she liked me, but se used me, she took half my store and left me. Still, Joanne stuck in there with me.They say, you never realize just how much someone loves you until it's too late. 

I love Joanne. She's always there for me, even though she's from Costa Rica, and so far away from me, I don't care, some may call me crazy, but it doesn't matter. Because  this is a story all about how my life got flipped turned upside down and I'd like to take a minute just sit right there I'll tell you how i became the prince of a town called Bel-Air. In west Philadelphia born and raised on the playground is where i spent most my days chillin out maxin and relaxin all cool and all shootin some b-ball outside of the school when a couple of who were up to no good started making trouble in my neighborhood. I got in one little fight and my mom got scared and said "You're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air". I begged and pleaded with her the other day
but she packed my suitecase and sent me on my way she gave me a kiss and then she gave me my ticket i put my walkman on and said i might as well kick it. First class yo this isn't  bad drinkin orange juice out of a champagne glass is this what the people on bel-air livin like hmmm... this might be alright. But wait I hear the prissy brews wine all that is this the type of place where they should sent this cool cat. I dont think so ill see when i get there I hope to prepare for the prince of bel-air Soo.. umm the plane landed and when i came out there was a dude look like a cop standin there wit my name out i aint tryin to get arrested i just got here i spring like the quickness of lightning disappear i whistle for a cab and when it came near the liscence place said fresh and had a dice in the mirror if anything i could say that this cab was rare but i thought man forget yo homes to bel-air i pulled up to the house about 7 or 8 and i yelled to the cab yo homes smell you lata i looked at my kingdom i was finally thereto settle my thrown as the prince of bel-air


----------



## leetcakes (Feb 1, 2008)

im 15, in grade 10, she is my age too. i think i need to get to talking to her more often. and umm, should i give her a present for valentines day, or is that too obvious and sudden. i doubt i have the time and $$ for dates too often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe some time, but limited $


----------



## amptor (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah i'd agree with opium just ask..she already knows the answer.  I still don't believe that girls can be tricked into a date lol.  although some are pretty confused individuals, those are the ones you don't want.


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 2, 2008)

yah, i actually was talking to my friend today in school, and he did mention something worth telling. 

Ya kno a girl likes you when she's talking to you and she like bites her bottom lip a little--she wants to say something to you but she's dying of shyness.

I thought about it for awhile, and yeah. I think that proves true. Might want to consider looking out for that, maybe?


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 2, 2008)

Theres a girl that I liked the beginning of this year, and two girls that like me (One that I have always liked, and one I don't like at all). I don't know what to do, the one that I started liking this year I have no chance with but she is a cool person I talk to her every now and then. The one that likes me and I like too, we actually have a chance because I notice at the corner of my eye that she stares at me and we went out before for a little bit and always flirted on Myspace. And the other girl, Psycho, crazy, and split personality. I don't like her.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> I asked out a .gif once.. she was kinda repetitive.. :/


hahahahahahahahahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







best line ever: I want to be on you ~ Ron burgandy


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(neschn @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Theres a girl that I liked the beginning of this year, and two girls that like me (One that I have always liked, and one I don't like at all). I don't know what to do, the one that I started liking this year I have no chance with but she is a cool person I talk to her every now and then. The one that likes me and I like too, we actually have a chance because I notice at the corner of my eye that she stares at me and we went out before for a little bit and always flirted on Myspace. And the other girl, Psycho, crazy, and split personality. I don't like her.


Stay friends with the new girl, and perhaps work on ur older relationship. The way I look at it (though not neccessarily true) is if you're like really good friends with her, and she'll be cool with you if you guys perhaps break up or never go out, that she'll be practice until you can get the better payoff (I'm assuming you lust after the new girl more than ur friend who likes you; afterall if you like her and she likes you i see no problem, unless the new girl is hotter. That problem sorta happened to me too, except no girl liked me :\) and with your perhaps newfound skill you can pick up the other girl.

This is just my advice though, by no means should you feel the need to follow it.

And as for the scary girl... i attract alot of them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why me? x.x scary girls = too much of a hassle most of the time.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, the new girl is hotter but the other girl is hot too. I have known them both since kindgarden or so too, but the girl that I started liking this year is kinda preppy but she is getting out of it. She listens to metal too which is what I like to talk about and she is really attractive. The other girl I can talk about just about anything too because I have talked to her all through the years and again we went out before too.


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 2, 2008)

Two things, chivalry isn't dead, and it's all about absence and presence. Girls don't want what they can have. You have to build the desire. Confidence, not fake confidence, but confidence that she will, in due time, be yours. 

P.S. You're all kidding yourselves. There's no such thing as a non-psycho girl. If you think she's cool, just wait until about 15 seconds after sex.


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(neschn @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Thanks for the advice, the new girl is hotter but the other girl is hot too. I have known them both since kindgarden or so too, but the girl that I started liking this year is kinda preppy but she is getting out of it. She listens to metal too which is what I like to talk about and she is really attractive. The other girl I can talk about just about anything too because I have talked to her all through the years and again we went out before too.


The new girl sounds like my type of girl =D (teasingly, and true at the same time)

neschn, I've never gone out with anyone before... have fun with that whole "going out again with the same person" 'cause i dunno how that's gonna work. Maybe other tempers can help ya out.

herbanassault: for some strange reason, that's now the last thing i think of when i like a girl... is something wrong with me now?


----------



## notnarb (Feb 2, 2008)

I would advise strongly against giving a present.  One of the easier courses of action in my opinion would be to just get yourself one of those small boxes of candy hearts with writing on them (if they sell them where you live) and just get her alone and ask her "Will you be mine?" and present her with the candy that says "be mine" on valentines day of course.  This is under the assumption that she actually knows you


----------



## Verocity (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 1 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I asked out a .gif once.. she was kinda repetitive.. :/
> ...



or "I felt compelled to tell you something...you have an absolutely stunning hiney....i mean that thing is good." - Ron Burgundy

Anchorman=The Best Movie of all Time.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(herbanassault @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> P.S. You're all kidding yourselves. There's no such thing as a non-psycho girl. If you think she's cool, just wait until about 15 seconds after sex.



Or for the first 'I feel like I'm fat' day. And I don't mean the fishing for compliments kind.


----------



## amptor (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> yah, i actually was talking to my friend today in school, and he did mention something worth telling.
> 
> Ya kno a girl likes you when she's talking to you and she like bites her bottom lip a little--she wants to say something to you but she's dying of shyness.
> 
> I thought about it for awhile, and yeah. I think that proves true. Might want to consider looking out for that, maybe?



man in my time... I could tell when girls liked to hang out with me...problem is all the good ones were taken, and I didn't know if it was a good idea to go after a chick that already had a b/f so I just let those go... what a mistake.


----------



## Orc (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> yah, i actually was talking to my friend today in school, and he did mention something worth telling.
> 
> Ya kno a girl likes you when she's talking to you and she like bites her bottom lip a little--she wants to say something to you but she's dying of shyness.
> 
> ...


Um... gifts are only good for people in long-term relationships.
If you've just met/started dating a girl it's a bad idea.
First off, it's what every other chump thinks of doing or might be doing, and you don't want to be every other chump.
Second, it just says that you are begging to be with her/buying her attention. She'll know you're INTO her that much and will probably play hard to get.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Feb 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 1 2008 said:
> ...


Hahahahahahahah QFT!


----------



## cubin' (Feb 3, 2008)

Hrmm I have a feeling some of you guys have read some of those 'how to be a player and get all the ladiez' books. Man I hate those things. Getting girls isn't some simple formula that you can apply to every single female in the world. Example of the books I'm talking about: The Game: Penetrating the Secret Society of Pickup Artists

There's some good advice in here too. I'm no sex machine but I've had a few girlfriends in my time and I ended up with them without really noticing it...I didn't go out there and hunt I just got to know them without really thinking about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The girls that I tried really hard to get with almost always turned out crazy. Don't even get me started on the crazies I've encountered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This thread brings up memories from high school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 make the most of it guys because you never get to go back to anything like it. imgod reminds me of myself at 16, trying to figure out the strange behaviors and intentions of girls...it can be scary but also awesome.

Just talk to the person you like and get to know them. If you get along then start spending more and more time with them. Once you're sure she's not a psycho bitch ask her if she wants to be your girlfriend. It's pretty simple and there's no tricks to it IMO unless you're just looking for sex (which is fair enough when you're 16) Be yourself and try and meet lots of people, chances are you'll click with one of them after a while.


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 3, 2008)

I think a lot of people have an unhealthy perspective these days. The objective is to simply "get with a hot chick" because of what it says about you. Little attention is given to whether or not the girl is actually intellectually compatible with you. Yes, as Lyle Lovett preaches, women are smarter and better looking than all of us, but that doesn't mean you have to kowtow to anything with a pretty face. 

Once you've been with the hot girl, the super model, the amazing girl, and you leave her, or she leaves you, you'll get it in some way. It's more about finding someone you actually connect with, and if you're one of the people who doesn't care about actual connections, take the wisdom of Billy Bob Thornton into consideration...

"Sex doesn't have to be with a model to be good. As a matter of fact, sometimes with the model, the actress, the "sexiest person in the world," it may be literally like screwing the couch. Don't count out the average-looking woman, or even maybe the slightly unattractive woman, or the really unattractive woman. There may be this swarthy little five-foot-two stocky woman who just has sex all over her."


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Hrmm I have a feeling some of you guys have read some of those 'how to be a player and get all the ladiez' books. Man I hate those things. Getting girls isn't some simple formula that you can apply to every single female in the world. Example of the books I'm talking about: The Game: Penetrating the Secret Society of Pickup Artists
> 
> There's some good advice in here too. I'm no sex machine but I've had a few girlfriends in my time and I ended up with them without really noticing it...I didn't go out there and hunt I just got to know them without really thinking about it
> 
> ...



First bolded sentence: Care to explain? What is this magical "it"?

Second bolded sentence: In your experience, is that a good thing for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About how much longer until i am "accepted" based on your life?

Last quote: I gave up on that "looking for sex" part. That was true when i was 14, but then again i didn't really talk to girls then. :'( 


Herbanassault:

I've actually been trying to change my friends' perspectives from that, lately. I admit I used to have that perspective... and then i got desperate. They probably have enough reason to ignore me.

And as for the pretty face, that reminds me of my friend. He's smart and got a good lookin' body and everything, and the 2 freshman i had a crush on had a crush on my friend >< He likes this other girl who's really, really hot but is freakin' oblivious to him despite liking him back. May be a confusing story, but is true. At the same time i pity and envy him... I'm a horrible person. -.-


----------



## ackers (Feb 3, 2008)

I just let the girls come to me


----------



## kikuchiyo (Feb 3, 2008)

Get out of my dreams and into my car.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 4, 2008)

Damn, there was this girl that I thought was interesting, but I didn't do anything, just let it go.  PLus she's in a suburb and I'm a big city boy, so we live far way.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 4, 2008)

it really depends on the girl, or guy if any girls are reading this, but it was sort of a mutual agreement with my girlfriend, like we just planned to go to the movies as friends, and suddenly i'm making out with her in the back, while the movie P2 is going on, horrible movie btw.


----------



## lordkieranos (Feb 4, 2008)

Just Use The Joey Line, " How You Doin' ", mixed with a little irish jig and round it of with a joke, like that great one from Mr Hanks In Catch Me If You Can.
Never Fails......................


----------



## Jhongerkong (Feb 4, 2008)

You tell her whos boss. Go up to her and say:

"You. Me. Now."



If theres one thing that girls like, its male dominance.


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 6, 2008)

-.- life is difficult.

the girl i like doesn't like me :\

So since English class is so "persuasive" I'm gonna see if I can make a small part of "The Great Gatsby" (horrible book imo, but its what we most recently read in class) come true-ish. In the book Nick talks about moving so he could escape being rumored into marriage. Let's see if she'll be rumored into going out with me. At this point in time I'm gonna stop trying.


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 6, 2008)

Ohhh, The Great Gatsby. What a classic.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> You tell her whos boss. Go up to her and say:
> 
> "You. Me. Now."
> 
> ...


You. Me. Now.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 7, 2008)

Linkiboy's gonna get slapped....

^ gonna get slapped
< needs a gf
v You. Me. Now.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 7, 2008)

^OBJECTION

Only asking someone out on Valentine's Day is pretty lame. If you like someone, you throw yourself(well, not literally) when you're ready. VD(no, not venereal disease) may be too soon, or too late for you. If your school has a VD dance, ask now. Do it tomorrow. People generally would not like you to hesitate. Be confident. Don't wait for that person to be alone, because that's just creepy. Talk to them no matter how many people are around them, friends can wait.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok... 
There is no magical formula "to pick up chicks" so the quicker you understand that, the easier it'll be to realize that being nice and funny should be enough.

And btw, getting a present from the guy that likes you can be VERY awkward.


----------



## Orc (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> Ok...
> There is no magical formula "to pick up chicks" so the quicker you understand that, the easier it'll be to realize that being *nice and funny should be enough.*
> 
> And btw, getting a present from the guy that likes you can be VERY awkward.


And good hygiene.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's why "just be yourself" is such a bad idea. What if "yourself" was a greasy slob? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 You don't need to dress awesome or something, just look clean lol

(If you smoke, (which is one of the dirty things I do), breath mints.)


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> Ok...
> There is no magical formula "to pick up chicks" so the quicker you understand that, the easier it'll be to realize that being nice and funny should be enough.
> 
> And btw, getting a present from the guy that likes you can be VERY awkward.



There is Viagra and Axe.  Combine them and you have Axagra.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for the present from the person who likes you, it's only awkward if you don't like that guy/girl/both if you don't like that person.  Like if you also liked that chick/guy that gave you a present, you're gonna go like, SWEET, now I have a chance.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 8, 2008)

God, Axagra sounds like the sexiest possible substance known to man right now.


----------



## paOol (Feb 8, 2008)

you nubs are putting too much thought into it.

its quite simple. really.
all you need is this line

"Hey does this smell like chloroform to you?"
win!


----------



## tojomajojo (Feb 9, 2008)

first you got to find her alone, say a sexy line like "mmm yeah its ok to stare" then whip it out


----------



## Cermage (Feb 9, 2008)

"hows it going good looking? i lost my teddy bear last night and i need someone to sleep with someone tonight, can i sleep with you? "


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> (If you smoke, (which is one of the dirty things I do), breath mints.)



And wash your hands. Smoking makes your fingers smell awful. That's always underestimated.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Feb 9, 2008)

OR you could stop smoking.


----------



## cubin' (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> OR you could stop smoking.



Easier said then done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've cut back my smoking heaps in the last 2 years but even when I was smoking a fair bit I could still make sure I didn't stink like cigarette smoke all the time.

tips for smokers who still want to see non-smoker girls/guys -

- roll up sleeves if wearing a shirt or jumper. 
- smoke outside
- figure out which way the wind is blowing and let the smoke blow away from you.
- blow the smoke away from yourself when exhaling. 
- use deodorant/aftershave that smells nice
- wash hands afterwards
- smoke roll-your-own cigarettes. the chemicals in pre-rolled ciggys seem to stay in clothes for way longer.


OR you could stop smoking of course. But where's the fun in that? lol jokes smoking is a dirty habit.


----------



## hankchill (Feb 9, 2008)

How would I ask someone out? Well, here's how I asked my now-wife out back before we started dating:

Me: So, do you drink?
Her: Nope.
Me: Smoke?
Her: No.
Me: Do drugs?
Her: Nope.
Me: Great! Wanna go on a date?
Her: Sure!

Done, and done


----------

